# Cats need home in Santorini



## romali (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, please can anyone help I have been looking after 2 young female cats this summer but im returning to the UK for the winter - is there anyone that lives in Perissa that is willing to give them a home - I would be very grateful..


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

romali said:


> Hi, please can anyone help I have been looking after 2 young female cats this summer but im returning to the UK for the winter - is there anyone that lives in Perissa that is willing to give them a home - I would be very grateful..


Are you returning next year, if yes then maybe someone near you can feed them and give them water whilst you are away. Leave sacks of dry food with them so they do not have to pay for their food. Or is there a kennels nearby, kennels often offer a service of going to your place to feed the animals whilst you are away. Usually there are charities on the islands that may be able to also offer fostering for the cats until you return. 
If you were only on the island for the summer then the best you can do is get the cats neutered before you leave and cats are independant , so long as you have not domesticated then, and they should manage to find food from other people themselves. Not a great solution especially if you have been caring for them for a few months they will not be used to searching for food themselves. 
I would suggest getting hold of the animal charity on the island these are usually run by foreigners.


----------

